# Good point and shoot camera?



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I was traveling a couple of days ago, and US airways temporarily lost my luggage. When I finally got it back this morning, my camera, among many other things, was missing. I guess this means I need to start shopping for a new one. 

However, I'm one of those fish hobbiests that knows absolutely nothing about photography.

I figured I'd ask for advice here because all of us who take pics of our fish probably want similar things in a camera. I definitely don't need anything top of the line though... I want to be able to take awesome pics of my fish and an occasional video here and there.

I was going to go with this one:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+...reen/2507524.p?id=1218331148626&skuId=2507524

but (and don't laugh when I say this) it doesn't have nearly as many knobs and buttons as my last camera, so I just assumed that it wasn't as good. I don't remember what the model of my last camera was, but it was a Sony and I paid around $400 for it about four years ago. Do I need something better than the one above?

Help!


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

My newest camera is a canon powershot elph 100 hs 12.1 megapixel.
My test drive? Taking a photo of text less then an inch away. Looked great 100%

You should do the same, make sure it focuses well. 

You can't go wrong with virtually any camera now.
$100-$200 price point will get you something really great.



Next time carry all expensive items in your carry on! 

*Give me a list of what you lost. I'll give it to an investigator.
Let me know where you were traveling to and from, and where the bag ended up.
Someone currently has your stuff. Probably a baggage handler.
This is for free, no cost.* 

-Gordon


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for your advice!

The ridiculous part is...it WAS a carry-on. I am not kidding. But it was a tiny plane and I had to leave my carry-on planeside. I saw the guy put it on the plane, and when I got off the plane, my bag wasn't there. I had them check in the cargo area, and it wasn't there either. WHERE DID IT GO?! All they had to do was take it off the plane and put it on the ground. Anyway. But yes, it was a carry-on bag.

Still open to any and all advice 

Thanks, guys!


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Like Gordon said, hard to pick a bad camera these days.

Any modern will be okay at aquarium pics, but no point and shoot will equal a DSLR.

What else do you want your camera for? For instance, I have young kids and wanted one that is relatively fast to boot, focus and shoot. Also wanted HD video with ability to zoom while shooting it. 

Settled on canon sx230, but there are others.

Regardless of how many knobs, what do you want to do with a camera and how important are zoom range, speed, size and portability...?


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't have kids yet, and since I'm a 3rd year med student, I don't get vacations. ever. LOL. This was just a weekend trip to visit my dad. I had taken pictures of my new place and brought the camera to show him the pictures. I should've just loaded them onto my computer...

So really, I just use my camera for fish stuff and my vegetable garden. That's pretty much it these days. 

Portability is important, but zoom range and speed really aren't that important. I'm usually taking pics up close, never too far away.


----------



## SeaSlug182 (Apr 1, 2011)

cannon powershot sx120 IS never failed me, runs on AA batteries so i can take it on long camping trips, 10X zoom, point and shoot but it also has a manual setting (which i always use) can take videos too


----------

